
Show HN: walrus.ai – automated end-to-end tests in one line of code - jakemmarsh
https://walrus.ai/
======
jakemmarsh
Hi HN,

We're Jake, Scott, and Akshay – the founders of walrus.ai[1]. Throughout the
process of building our previous startup, we learned first-hand how important
automated test coverage is to any product. At the same time, it was such a
pain to implement. As we spoke to our customers, we learned that they hated
writing these tests too.

So we decided to build a product that drastically simplifies how we write end-
to-end tests – and that's walrus.ai.

Features:

\- Easy — write tests in plain english \- Fast — get results in 5 minutes \-
Developer-first — integrates directly with your CI/CD through an API call \-
Reliable — human-verified results

You can try us for free, and we'd appreciate any feedback! scott@walrus.ai

[1] [https://walrus.ai](https://walrus.ai)

~~~
anentropic
FYI I could not tell from the website what it really does or how it works

